# 13X7-72 SPoke Daytons With Tires for sale......



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I was gonna keep these but there back up for sale!...13x7-72 Spoke Daytons,All back of hubs are stamped 225c,Gold Nipples,Gold Hubs,Black and White Powder Coated Spokes,3 Wing Real Dayton Knock Offs(Back of all knock offs have "Dayton 1665",5 Lug universal Dayton adapters,All Tires are good(155/80/13 Cornell 1000).....No Curbs,No Road Rash,The rims are show quality!
$1350 shipped anywhere on the west coast,add $50 if your in the midwest or east coast....Paypal accepted only!No Trades!Located in Phoenix,Az......pm if interested...


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

nice!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Damn those are cleeeeeeeeeean. :biggrin:


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Sale is pending...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Apr 5 2011, 10:08 AM~20263347
> *Sale is pending...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## biglewy805 (Mar 13, 2007)

were did u buy them tires like that they look clean bro pm plz :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TO THE TOP FOR SOME CLEAN DAYNAS


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

First Come First Served $800 local......out of state buyers pay for shipping...  Tires will need to be replaced soon.....If you want cheaper shipping,I can remove the tires if that will help.......paypal accepted only..........pm if interested...


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

u still got em?


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

How much to ship to 78577


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Apr 26 2011, 01:47 PM~20424332
> *u still got em?
> *


pm sent.....


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blue thunder_@Apr 26 2011, 05:01 PM~20425778
> *How much to ship to 78577
> *


pm sent..


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Apr 4 2011, 10:16 AM~20255364
> *I was gonna keep these but there back up for sale!...13x7-72 Spoke Daytons,All back of hubs are stamped 225c,Gold Nipples,Gold Hubs,Black and White Powder Coated Spokes,3 Wing Real Dayton Knock Offs(Back of all knock offs have "Dayton 1665",5 Lug universal Dayton adapters,All Tires are good(155/80/13 Cornell 1000).....No Curbs,No Road Rash,The rims are show quality!
> $1350 shipped anywhere on the west coast,add $50 if your in the midwest or east coast....Paypal accepted only!No Trades!Located in Phoenix,Az......pm if interested...
> 
> ...


 You still have these? im in phoenix! willing to pay cash! hit me up!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 27 2011, 04:25 PM~20433758
> *You still have these? im in phoenix! willing to pay cash! hit me up!
> *


Pm sent.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

good luck on the sale.... :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 27 2011, 04:48 PM~20433914
> *good luck on the sale.... :biggrin:
> *


I know you have a spare all chrome 72 spoke 13x7 Dayton for me somewhere..........I just picked up a set in EP and I need a spare for my trunk....


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

wow..


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

still up for sale. :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TTT for my uso


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

just to help out some of the average riders on a budget that wanna roll some clean ass daytons I'll drop the price to 7 bills........local pick up , out of state buyers pay for shipping.....also will throw in a set of plastic authentic Dayton Wire Wheel Chips..... :0


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Sale is pending...


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Wheels are sold!! :thumbsup:


----------

